

What's your opinion of "Correctness vs. Completion"? - palish
http://shawnpresser.blogspot.com/2008/03/battle-cry-bad-code-is-enemy-is-very.html

======
palish
Hey, Shawn here - I'm a relatively new writer and I would really appreciate
knowing what you think of my first essay. I enjoy improving myself, so feel
free to point out style clumsiness, grammar errors, anything that generally
sounds silly, and of course give your opinion of the actual content. I'm still
an inexperienced software engineer (I've been programming for about eight
years now) and this essay is based on what I have observed.

I hope the essay is somewhat enjoyable. Thank you.

------
Hexstream
My code is where I live, so I like to keep the place tidy and zen.

